# How are ya'll cleaning your cans?



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

got an AAC 762 SDN... Whats the best method and frequency? Soak in solvent? Those .300 blackout/whisper rounds seem pretty dirty. 

whats been working best and easiest?

Thanks


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*cleaning cans*

check with manufacture . my buddy's use simple green then wash with hot soapy water . there is a lot of good info on suppresser talk web site ...

mine went pending in April hoping to get it before the end of the year but they are telling me February


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

I have another model (Liberty Mystic) so I just pull mine apart and put it in an ultrasonic cleaner. Mine is stainless and titanium so it does not harm it - YMMV.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Maunafacturer says to soke in solvent over night then bruck clean with hot water to remove solvent. just checking what yal are doing.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

For your SDN 6, run a handful of supersonic rounds through it to get it good and hot after shooting some subs. They'll burn out and or blow out pretty much all the the left over from subs. My 300blk rounds are really clean and I'm shooting subs but A1680 is pretty clean burning.

Every so often I'll run a solvent brush through mine and let it sit for a few minutes. I'll run the brush back through it and then pour boiling hot water through it to rinse it out. I then use the compressor to blow all the water and anything left in it out. I have to do this on my 22 can way more than my Cyclone.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks bird... I have been shooting mostly hornaday 208gr v-max and i seem to get much more carbon than the 223/556. maybe i need to shoot the supers more. have you noticed much difference in loudness between the 2. I like the short range punch of the subs and always thought they would be quiter through the can. 

what have you noticed?

And the .22's do get dirty quick!!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't clean it. You won't shoot enough rounds through it to make a difference.

Dr Phil Dater, owner and founder of GemTech Suppressors is a recognized industry expert, Industry SME, and is the reference for never cleaning a suppressor. This is an informative article, page 2, answer #3 is the answer to your question. 
http://sadefensejournal.com/wp/?p=662
I read once he answered the question by asking how often do you clean your car's muffler? Cleaning has often times caused damage reducing the ability to suppress noise levels.

.22LR cans are the possible exception. It is a dirty, waxy cartridge.

I have 5 integrally suppressed rifles ( HK MP5SD SMG, Sterling Mk5 SMG, Ruger 77/44, FN .308 bolt action, Liberty Leonadis .300B upper) and over a half a dozen detachable cans including three .22 cans and a 762SDN6. I have never cleaned a can other than shaking out the loose carbon. I shoot mine a lot, much more than most people that owns cans.

My opinion, YMMV.

Have fun
RFA


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Don't clean it. You won't shoot enough rounds through it to make a difference.
> 
> Dr Phil Dater, owner and founder of GemTech Suppressors is a recognized industry expert, Industry SME, and is the reference for never cleaning a suppressor. This is an informative article, page 2, answer #3 is the answer to your question.
> http://sadefensejournal.com/wp/?p=662
> ...


Good stuff. thanks


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

**** chaser said:


> Thanks bird... I have been shooting mostly hornaday 208gr v-max and i seem to get much more carbon than the 223/556. maybe i need to shoot the supers more. have you noticed much difference in loudness between the 2. I like the short range punch of the subs and always thought they would be quiter through the can.
> 
> what have you noticed?
> 
> And the .22's do get dirty quick!!


At the muzzle ie, right by ear, the noise is similar between supers and subs. Supers are louder simply because there is more energy for the can to absorb and 'silence' but both sound like a framing nail gun. Downrange of course there is sonic crack with supers from the bullet. With the subs, I just hear the bullet whack the target. One of the noise makers in a semi auto, is the fraction of a second the bolt is open cycling the next round allowing some sound to 'leak out'. If you want real quiet, shoot through a bolt gun or a single shot with a can


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Bird said:


> At the muzzle ie, right by ear, the noise is similar between supers and subs. Supers are louder simply because there is more energy for the can to absorb and 'silence' but both sound like a framing nail gun. Downrange of course there is sonic crack with supers from the bullet. With the subs, I just hear the bullet whack the target. One of the noise makers in a semi auto, is the fraction of a second the bolt is open cycling the next round allowing some sound to 'leak out'. If you want real quiet, shoot through a bolt gun or a single shot with a can


Cool... This is my 1st one and already run a few hundred rounds through it and plan a bunch more.

next is a can for the .308 and .22.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

**** chaser said:


> Cool... This is my 1st one and already run a few hundred rounds through it and plan a bunch more.
> 
> next is a can for the .308 and .22.


The AAC SDN is already suitable for .308 win and smaller rifle rounds. If you want to be versatile, a 9mm can such as the Octane HD 2 will work great for 9mm or smaller handguns, subsonic rifle rounds (300 BLK subsonic included), and .22 as you can easily disassemble it for cleaning. This is the route I went. .30 cal can for heavy rifle use, and 9mm can for handgun / 22 / Lighter weight option for .300 BLK subs.

I clean out my .30 cal can by running some full power .308 win through it and that is about all, but it only has right at 1000 rounds through it in total between .300 BLK subsonic and supersonic, and .308 sub/super.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

BradV said:


> The AAC SDN is already suitable for .308 win and smaller rifle rounds. If you want to be versatile, a 9mm can such as the Octane HD 2 will work great for 9mm or smaller handguns, subsonic rifle rounds (300 BLK subsonic included), and .22 as you can easily disassemble it for cleaning. This is the route I went. .30 cal can for heavy rifle use, and 9mm can for handgun / 22 / Lighter weight option for .300 BLK subs.
> 
> I clean out my .30 cal can by running some full power .308 win through it and that is about all, but it only has right at 1000 rounds through it in total between .300 BLK subsonic and supersonic, and .308 sub/super.


Thanks


----------

